# Fishing Etiquette



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Well we have all talked about the personel watercraft and the water skiers and wake boarders having no respect for us fisherman while we are out fishing the edges of many lakes all over the state.Well I guess it my turn to vent on some very uncool fisherpeople.I call them fisherpeople because they were female in a very nice lund fishing boat this sun.at pineview.We had been fishing down the bank on the nort side catching a few smallies when this boat moving faster than we were fishing came right at us (just about fished with us in the back or our boat) then made a turn out and around us and just past the nose of our boat made a turn right in front of us.I realize we do not own any part of a lake or stream that we fish but to make a bold move like they did IMO was very wrong.What do you guys do in this situation?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Snap a photo get the hull ID and call them in for getting to close. If you have a photo they will issue a ticket...


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

give em the ol two handed one fingered wave :x 
and then do what orvis said


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

In a Lund huh? Must have been K2muskie from the forum. Shes a wild one. you gotta watch out for her! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

slingshots fling bulletweights very nicely...not that i know or have any experience or anything :twisted:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The sad truth is that you will be harassed almost every trip out by someone.
People just don't care and don't think when on the water.
I go out expecting these things to happen, and then I don't get as upset when they do.
This is why I will be staying home this weekend.
I know that there will be truble on the water, and I just don't want to confront it.
I do agree that one picture is worth a thousand words when given to the right agency.
Don't confront people on the water, just turn them in.
Don't get yourself hurt because of a stupid boater.
Have a great weekend and please be SAFE.
Grandpa D.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Grandpa D is right . I fished Willard this weekend and to my surprise the skiers kept there distance . It was a bass boat that got too close at full speed . Always amazes me how they need to get so close and there is so much room for all .


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> In a Lund huh? Must have been K2muskie from the forum. Shes a wild one. you gotta watch out for her! :lol: :lol:


I don't care who or what it was she had no reason to cut in front of any boat that was clearly fishing down the bank they wanted to be on, give someone a little respect and move down the shore line 100 yards or so.IMO.they are nothing but a piece of sh!%.I have no respect for fisher people like that.I do however like what Longgun suggested,


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

gonelkin said:


> Well we have all talked about the personel watercraft and the water skiers and wake boarders having no respect for us fisherman while we are out fishing the edges of many lakes all over the state.Well I guess it my turn to vent on some very uncool fisherpeople.I call them fisherpeople because they were female in a very nice lund fishing boat this sun.at pineview.We had been fishing down the bank on the nort side catching a few smallies when this boat moving faster than we were fishing came right at us (just about fished with us in the back or our boat) then made a turn out and around us and just past the nose of our boat made a turn right in front of us.I realize we do not own any part of a lake or stream that we fish but to make a bold move like they did IMO was very wrong.What do you guys do in this situation?


Yes that was us and I'll be the first to apologize if you felt we invaded your fishing terrority. Now here's the "Paul Harvey" K2 "*fisherwomen*" verision of what transpired on PV yesterday. :mrgreen:

We we're trolling and on the *GPS we were at 1.5MPH*. Each time we came upon others we were 75 -100 feet away. Even on the first meeting with you on the north shore we waved and you waved back. You were fishing the shore line and we were trolling and occassionally casting the shore line. 8)

Each time we came upon you and others we were never closer than 75 feet from your boat at a *clearly "wakeless" speed*. So please get your facts straight as you make it sound like we were in "ramming" speed and you were in "fear" of your life and we were about to collide. Pleassssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeee!! :roll:

I'll be the first to call foul and there was clearly no foul here. OBTW until I heard you screaming at the top of your lungs "*go F'n troll on the other side of the lake*." To include the other things you were yelling that we couldn't make out, we couldn't believe you were yelling at us. Too much sun or too much of something else possibly. How about the two other boats that trolled by you...did you do the same to them. :|

So on a final note, *if our paths do meet again and you feel we've invaded your personal fishing zone and are in fear of your life* by another boat 75 feet away going at a wakeless speed.... *here's the phone number to the PV Sheriff Marine 801-629-8221*. :wink: Just curious how do you handle the boat ramp with all the other boats clearly within 25 feet of the boat??

...and you too gonelkin have a mighty fine day... and the next time you go accusing someone of something be sure to tell the "entire" story and ensure the fiction story your telling via a forum, that the ones you're accusing aren't on the same forum you are. :wink: :wink:


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Well if you could understand what you read I said you were traveling faster than we were never did I say we felt like we were going to die, yes you were invading the space where we were going and obviusly where you wanted to be. You need a new tape measure I know I could have put my spinnerbait in you're lap but anyway just for the record the guy yelling was not me he owned the boat I was the one in the back not saying a thing and also we do not drink at all yes there was an f bomb thrown out but only by the boat owner saying that we would be the ones to go to the other side since you wanted to be where we were all that said you also have a great day.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

gonelkin...just make sure the facts are straight. OBTW we trolled completely around the north to the south shore line and in no way were we intentionally following you. Thats how we fish....we troll and occassionally cast shore lines. 

A lot of folks troll and fish the PV shore lines as FB indicated and will indeed also invade your magic fishing space. So unless you get used to a wakeless boat coming 75-100 feet to the boat you're in the owner can drop all the F bombs he wants to include making much out of nothing and an arse out of oneself...get used to it because that's fish'n on PV. 

So, all I'll say is we'll continue to troll the way we do and if we do meet again, you have the phone number to the Sheriff go ahead and use it. I'd be curious as what the Sheriff would do anyways. Or go ahead and toss the lure as I can use another spinner bait lost a couple last season.  

Just make sure you don't go wrongly accusing someone of something like cutting off the boat or coming up the back end of a boat because that was the "farthest" from the truth. :roll: 

Now I'm done with this and it's water under the bridge for us....lets go fish'n and have fun. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW guys, I am disappointed in each party; IMHO I don't think it is appropriate for f-bombing other boats or to troll so close where another person thinks you are too close. Trolling or smoking a bong, who cares, make a straight line around them; how do you know that he does not have a drift sock or another line or an anchor that you are going to catch with your lines trolling? I just checked the website; the res is 3,000 acres; I can't imagine that that one acre is the magic one! What is the big deal with giving a very wide turn around them instead of straight at them and then right back in front of them? Good hell folks, disappointing!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, here's comment from an old grumpy tuber. My thoughts - I know how itchy feels and K2's view. I have to admit a feeling of unfair invasion into my area when a boater is fishing 75 ft (25 yds) from me. If they move on I don't get up tight. Any way, what I'm trying to say, is why not just give em more room? You're entirely legal of course, but, well ---------- I don't know, just give em more room. :? This is from a guy that has the utmost respect for K2 as a fisherman and still do!!!!!!!!!!!  Ok, K2, have at me, I still love ya.  
P.S. K2 - I commend ya owning up to the incident, which proves your a stand up guy. Good on ya,
Leaky


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> WOW guys, I am disappointed in each party; IMHO I don't think it is appropriate for f-bombing other boats or to troll so close where another person thinks you are too close. Trolling or smoking a bong, who cares, make a straight line around them; how do you know that he does not have a drift sock or another line or an anchor that you are going to catch with your lines trolling? I just checked the website; the res is 3,000 acres; I can't imagine that that one acre is the magic one! What is the big deal with giving a very wide turn around them instead of straight at them and then right back in front of them? Good hell folks, disappointing!


Huge29 I completely agree with what you posted and I too am disappointed that a fellow fisherman portrayed us as inconsiderate and trolling up this other boats back side and front side. That was and is anything but the truth.

Now, I wasn't going to post any reply to this thread...then I thought about it and most of you know of us and would've asked...Hey if K2 didn't do anything wrong why don't they reply. Kinda like someone accused not taking the stand in their own defense to answer the accuastions. If you-know-what-I-mean...

So, I guess unless you where there as a witness it's one's word against another...as the old adage goes, "the truth lies somewhere in the middle".

*Question:* If this happened to you, a negative post made accusing you of something you clearly didn't do...would you reply or just let it go? Just curious, what would you do??

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would defend myself just like you did. I know I dont know you but I have a few posts under my belt and all i've seen from you has been good. I honestly dont think you are the kind of person to intentionally piss someone off. I was totally joking with my first post, when I logged on tonight I was dying and told my wife how funny it was that it was really you! Small world... I think people need to chill out. Thats why we fish in the first place. No f bombs should be dropped on the water....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Ok, here's comment from an old grumpy tuber. My thoughts - I know how itchy feels and K2's view. I have to admit a feeling of unfair invasion into my area when a boater is fishing 75 ft (25 yds) from me. If they move on I don't get up tight. Any way, what I'm trying to say, is why not just give em more room? You're entirely legal of course, but, well ---------- I don't know, just give em more room. :? This is from a guy that has the utmost respect for K2 as a fisherman and still do!!!!!!!!!!!  Ok, K2, have at me, I still love ya.
> P.S. K2 - I commend ya owning up to the incident, which proves your a stand up guy. Good on ya,
> Leaky


Leaky...we'll always love you and the sparkonator...if we had planted our boat right up on a boat fishing exactly the same area....then yes, there would be justifiable rationale to get PO'd but we we're plainly wakeless trolling 1.5mph out 75-100 feet out and around these fellows IMHO at a very respectable distance. :wink:

I didn't even know the guy was yelling at us until he really opened the ole diaphram and lungs so that tells you how far away we were. We didn't even hear other things he was yelling while jestering at us. So again we were not as close as the post makes reference to. :?

I'll always be the first to belly-up-to-the-bar and own up to being wrong. However, IMHO we weren't doing anything wrong at all. We've trolled this way on PV for the past 3.5 years without any incident with others. Usually waving and call'n out how you doing catch'n anything and that's it. My goodness we even waved at these guys and they waved back the first time we trolled past them. :|

But rest assured Leaky "lesson learned" I hope by all parties involved "common sense" always prevails with understanding. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

K2 - Good on ya.
Leaky


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> *Question:* If this happened to you, a negative post made accusing you of something you clearly didn't do...would you reply or just let it go? Just curious, what would you do??


I do not question any of your posts...simply the action; what is legal vs what is courteous may be two different issues; if you had them worried I will give them the benefit of the doubt that you were too close for comfort....???



k2muskie said:


> But rest assured Leaky "lesson learned" I hope by all parties involved "common sense" always prevails with understanding. :wink: :wink:


That is the most important point; I had a similar experience where my dad anchored apparently too close to a guy and he started f-bombing...what a jack @$$; j/k how is that for hypocrisy :lol: :lol: I learned not to anchor too close; in all fairness to my dad this guy had a cuddy cabin and bimini top (he could not cast forward) and we were in front of him so he nearly fell out of his boat trying to cast at us :roll: ; I did think that we were too close, but we certainly were not stopping him from fishing...lesson learned. 
You HAVE to admit this is one of the funniest threads EVER to badmouth a guy and the other party sees the post, chances of that happening are slim; I have never even been to PV, but I have not ever read anything positive about it; sounds like weekday mornings are the only reasonable time to fish there...


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok here we go I was not nor did I ever accuse k2 of ever breaking the law or endangering anyones life,This post was just to get you're guys input on what you think is invasive or as another put it shoulder hopping.All I can do is apologize fo rthe f-bomb my buddy dropped I have no control over his mouth,yes IMO I thought they were to close and looked like to me that they made a turn towards the bank after going past us if I am wrong then I apologize again, but I do need to say that my buddy does not yell at many fisherman unless somthing like this pushes his buttons.This was my freinds first time to the view and unfortunatley his last he will continue to go to the nell,(damm I hate that place) but anyway if I was in any way wrong I am sorry I really am a damm nice guy so if I offended anyone again I apologize.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

This post cracks me up. :lol: 

First the water skiers are to close. This I can under stand. The speeds they are going could do harm to the fishermen if they run into you. But for a fishing boat to troll by you at 1.5 mile an hour and 75 feet from and you to get mad enough to yell at them is ridiculous. The worst thing they could do is catch your fish or the fish you thought you were going to catch. I have and will troll by people that close and have never been yelled at or done the yelling. I usually ask how they are doing and they do the same. 

Also gonelkin if you were fishing for smallies and K2 was fishing for muskies what was the big deal?


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

I just had a question if during all this fighting did either of you catch any muskie? my friend jim and i were out there sunday as well throwing everything in the gut locker at them and all we caught were trees, nice sized ones at that. we threw rapalas, spoons, plate sized daredevils, flies, different color lines, i contenplated throwing jim in a couple of times. we got nothing, im very discouraged, i made a pact with jim to catch one and not quiting until we do, any good info would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

My take on this is its water under the bridge. Gonelkin apologized and I know how hard that is to do when you dont think you were in the wrong. I was also out there on Sunday with Rick and the only thing I caught was his attitude and I am sick of it. K2 help please! We trolled j13,j11,rattletraps,spoons casted spoons,spinners,bucktails. Varied the speed of trolling, tried 1.5,2,3 mph nothing. Tried casting the banks in the morning about 6:30 A.M. nothing. Overall frustrating. If you see the 14 ft flatbottom duck boat, with the Honda on the back and I do something wrong, feel free to call me out. I too will defend myself.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2 Muskies that we caught on Saturday were both taken on plastics.
One on a wacky riged worm and the other on a 3" tube jig.
We threw a lot of other stuff at them, but that was the only takes.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> i contenplated throwing jim in a couple of times. we got nothing, im very discouraged, i made a pact with jim to catch one and not quiting until we do, any good info would be appreciated.


rick_rudder...don't get discouraged they don't call these the fish of 10,000 casts for nothing. I subscribe to the 3Ps (passion, persistence, and patience). Water color is stained and temp needs to come up. Also once the pan fish spawn starts you'll find these bad boys up in the brush and submerged structure. Have faith and 3Ps you'll get'em. :mrgreen:



Jim Welchwood said:


> We trolled j13,j11,rattletraps,spoons casted spoons,spinners,bucktails. Varied the speed of trolling, tried 1.5,2,3 mph nothing. Tried casting the banks in the morning about 6:30 A.M. nothing. Overall frustrating.


Well guys we struck out also only caught smallies while trolling using spinners. Casting we used similiar to what you used. Didn't even see a follower. I think the water color with the runoff hinders the sight and TMs rely on their laterial line to hone in on prey. The temp needs to come up also just a bit more like into 65-70 degree range for active TM bites. Good luck. 8)



gonelkin said:


> Ok here we go I was not nor did I ever accuse k2 of ever breaking the law or endangering anyones life,This post was just to get you're guys input on what you think is invasive or as another put it shoulder hopping.All I can do is apologize fo rthe f-bomb my buddy dropped I have no control over his mouth,yes IMO I thought they were to close and looked like to me that they made a turn towards the bank after going past us if I am wrong then I apologize again, but I do need to say that my buddy does not yell at many fisherman unless somthing like this pushes his buttons.This was my freinds first time to the view and unfortunatley his last he will continue to go to the nell,(damm I hate that place) but anyway if I was in any way wrong I am sorry I really am a damm nice guy so if I offended anyone again I apologize.


gonelkin...no need to apologize needed water under the bridge for us. I sincerely believe both parties have "lessons learned" of tolerance and understanding. Wouldn't you agree? There's to much other BS going on in the world today and on the lakes to get negative IMHO with a fellow fisherman. Let's just chalk this up as awarness for all and go from there. :wink:

OBTW...don't let your buddy give up on PV just because of this outing. I always give things a second chance.

Finally, sure hope where ever you wet a line you have much success. I'm headed off to camp and fish and **** the weather...Not into the fair weather fishing/camping need to tough these things out. :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

K2 always good to hear bolth sides of the story. I have had boats troll withing 20 ft of me as long as they don't tangle me and wave no problems here it is public water not mine. I also would have spoke up and if I made a mistake apologized.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> K2 always good to hear bolth sides of the story. I have had boats troll withing 20 ft of me as long as they don't tangle me and wave no problems here it is public water not mine. I also would have spoke up and if I made a mistake apologized.


You better watch out for your ******* beer drinkin wife beater wearin buddy down at Otter Creek this weekend :lol:

"You know there is somebody fishing here" as he yells it 80 yards across the lake as we were clearly headed away from him :rotfl:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > K2 always good to hear bolth sides of the story. I have had boats troll withing 20 ft of me as long as they don't tangle me and wave no problems here it is public water not mine. I also would have spoke up and if I made a mistake apologized.
> ...


I forgot about our friend there. I will make sure to waive hi to him with a double bird!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the civil thing to do in this situation is to put on a snorkel, swim under the other persons boat and cut their gasline.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

K2 I too have put this behind me Thanks for the hope for success I also hope you do well.I am jealous of the fish(TM)I have seen you post on here I am still waiting for my first anyway no hard feelings here.Fish Long ,Fish Hard,Fish On.As for my buddy he has always been a Nell person but I will not hold that against him,I will never give up on PV but I hope he is willing to try it again.


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

This thing goes both ways. I am a troller and run several rods either on downriggers or on long lines and have had my lines run over by all kinds of boats and PWC's. If I am trolling down a bank run and see a bass boat working an area, I give them plenty of room. Don't want to spook their fish either. Most bass boats give me plenty of clearance also. I think for the most part, sportsmen and sportswomen are pretty much courteous, but like anything else there are several a**holes out there that deserve to have their a** kicked. It's real easy to pick up your radio and report the encroachment to a ranger.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> gonelkin...just make sure the facts are straight. OBTW we trolled completely around the north to the south shore line and in no way were we intentionally following you. Thats how we fish....we troll and occassionally cast shore lines.
> 
> A lot of folks troll and fish the PV shore lines as FB indicated and will indeed also invade your magic fishing space. So unless you get used to a wakeless boat coming 75-100 feet to the boat you're in the owner can drop all the F bombs he wants to include making much out of nothing and an arse out of oneself...get used to it because that's fish'n on PV.
> 
> ...


You have a hard time reading what goneelkin is saying don't you? Please turn off the anger button and read that he COULD have put a spinnerbait in your lap that is how close he is saying you were. He was not threatening to do it, I hope the next time you pull that crap someone does use the sheriff's number you so graciously provided...... get over yourself.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is good stuff. :lol: 

On a side note. K2 If you take me on a guided muskie trip, I'll buy the beer, and I mean all the beer. :wink: I'll probably drink most of it though. :shock:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> This post cracks me up. :lol:
> 
> First the water skiers are to close. This I can under stand. The speeds they are going could do harm to the fishermen if they run into you. But for a fishing boat to troll by you at 1.5 mile an hour and 75 feet from and you to get mad enough to yell at them is ridiculous. The worst thing they could do is catch your fish or the fish you thought you were going to catch. I have and will troll by people that close and have never been yelled at or done the yelling. I usually ask how they are doing and they do the same.
> 
> Also gonelkin if you were fishing for smallies and K2 was fishing for muskies what was the big deal?


I get the same thing from fishing on a boat. People think they shouldn't be interupted and their OWN PRIVATE part of the lake should remain theirs and no one else can touch it. You try to avoid someone then your either going to fast to get around them or your going to freaken slow and they yell at you. There's nothing better in my book than dropping the f bomb along with the bird on some dink because he just had to pipe off about something rediculous. Nothing pisses me off more when people get so wound up at other people who are just trying to have a nice day out on the lake catching some fish.


----------

